# expired maracyn-two



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I bought some maracyn two to help my betta recover from some fin rot. I didnt think to look at the experation date. i happened to look today when i was giving him the medicine. IT says 7-05 which was last month. i bought it on wednesday. so i am almost done with the treatment but i dont know what expired meds will do to him and i dont know if the store will take back the medicine if i can find the receipt. should i even try? i probably threw the receipt away anyways. but i figure it wont help him if it is expired. can it make him sicker?? help please


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i probablly wont help him but it wont make him sick either i think furanase will help it it worked on my fish before it cleared it up in 2 days


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

keep the bottle go 2 the store and look on the shelf and take ur bottle and 1 of ther bottles and complain 2 he manager :argue: 
its worth a shot


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I take expired medication all the time. Its more like a shelf date unless there is something active in there that only lasts for so long.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I just dont think stores should sell anything past its expiration date. especially a whole month past. i am going to give it a shot. i will politely tell them that i did not realize fish meds had expiration dates, so i didnt look for one when i bought it. but when i was using it i happened to look at the wrighting on the package and i saw it was expired. i just want my money back because it has done NOTHING for his tail/fin rot. although i must say he is not getting any worse. but i think that has to do with the fact that before i didnt know much about cleaning his tank and stuff and now i do a ten percent change EVERY day so that his water is always clean and i suck up the food he refuses (he doesnt like flakes or pellets and when i try to give him one flake he tears it up and spits it to the bottom he also likes to basically suck all the insides out of his freeze dried bloodworms and spit the outsides out half the time) and i suck up the top layer of water so no film develops. i use a turkey baster. some one suggested it to me. it is working great. i cant remember who on here told me that would be good but it is. so he is not getting worse but i dont know if that is from his water conditions improving or from the meds. i was told it only took clean water to heal it anyway but medication helps speed up the process. sooo...i guess i will see what happens. i am kind of rambling but i have one more thing to say. Does anyone know if the tears from rot can be regrown and how long that takes?


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

Well how did it go?????


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

I got the money back and since i had actually finished the treatment and was told that just having better water would heal him, i used it to buy a case of bottled water. so wish me luck on transitioning him


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

wer did u buy it from?? well make sure u dont buy distilled water it lacks the minerals :king:


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

GOOD LUCK :fish: :king:


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

I meant the maracyn not the water lol


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i just bought the water from meijer. i was going to buy special betta water from the pet store but it was four dollars for a liter and this was five dollars for twenty four half liter bottles so twelve liters. i thought hmmm...five dollars for twelve liters or four dollars for one liter? decisions decisions


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

oh you meant the maracyn. i bought that from meijer also


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, I always use a turkey baster for cleaning. I suck up yucky stuff and squirt it into the drain. It works pretty good. I also use one to suck up baby fry that are too small to net. It takes a lot of the hassle out of cleaning the bowl, and catching little tiny fish.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i dont breed. no room. one betta is high maintenance enough. at least until i get the hang of it


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't breed my betta, but since my platy decided to have fry, I've been learning through trial and error. But with that said, turkey basters are a blessing, no matter what you're using them for.


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

yeah they are. it has been great. my betta is so funny when i use it. he swims around it in circles flaring. he thinks it is a big fish. no matter where i move it to, he follows it


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Try sticking your finger in there some time...just the tip. If he's half as playful as he sounds, he'll probably flare at your finger and try to pounce. They seem to enjoy it, and it's very funny.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah platy fry r bigger than betta fry way bigger just hatched betta fry r like pixels little specs then wen ther 1 week old ther like guppy fry then theyre visible and u can feed them bbs or frozen bbs but egglayers have smaller babies than livebearers ive had both and bred both theyre bith fun but this is my first time breeding bettas and mine r a week old if u have ne ?s feel free 2 contact me through this forum or [email protected]


----------

